

Python Code Analysis Tools–An Overview - cneumann81
http://blog.quantifiedcode.com/python-code-analysis-tools-overview/

======
theophrastus
A nice summary list. With one tiny page style quibble, in the summary table I
can't tell, without a lot of cross reference, whether an X-mark or a Check-
mark is the "has this feature" indicator, ((it's the Check-mark)). Probably it
would be better just to leave the X-marked column blank.

~~~
cneumann81
Fair point. Hope it is better now.

~~~
theophrastus
much. thankee.

